# Best of Simon Rattle?



## Mephistopheles

Rattle is obviously a well-respected musician (he recently announced that he won't renew his BP contract, by the way), but of his recordings that I've heard (not too many), I'm always assured of his competence while left somewhat dissatisfied, and can usually find someone who gives a more compelling performance of the piece in question. But maybe I'm looking in the wrong places - what do you think are his best recordings?


----------



## Vaneyes

I admire Sir Simon for his enthusiasm, and role as educator to the young. Less so for his conducting, considering how many recordings he's made. 

His accidents (just kidding):

Britten: War Requiem
Walton: Symphony 1, Cello Cto. w. Harrell
Mahler: Symphony 5 w. BPO
Mahler: Symphony 10 w. BPO
Szymanowski: Violin Cti. 1 & 2, w. Zehetmair
Schoenberg/Webern/Berg, w. CBSO et al
The Jazz Album, w. London Sinfonietta


----------



## Ramako

I believe his recording(s?) of Mahler 10 are considered definitive.

http://www.musicweb-international.com/Mahler/Mahler10.htm


----------



## Rangstrom

His recordings of Odyssey (cd) and Sophie's choice (DVD) are desert island recordings and--as noted above--the Mahler 10s (either one) are great. His first recording of the Mahler 2nd, with Auger, may be my favorite Mahler recording (unfortunately I haven't heard the BPO release yet).

The 4 movement Bruckner 9 is interesting.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I have Rattle in numerous recordings, mainly Mahler, and I certainly can't recall any duds: stand-outs for me are Mahler Das Klagende Lied, 2 (CBSO) and 10 (Berlin), Gershwin's Porgy & Bess plus numerous works by Britten, Ades and Turnage.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Last time I heard his recording of Verklarte Nacht, it knocked my socks off.


----------



## Mahlerian

I don't usually like Rattle personally, but the full orchestral version of Schoenberg's Chamber Symphony he recorded with Berlin is a great rendition, no doubt about it.

His Mahler 10th is considered a classic, but I never liked it much.


----------



## realdealblues

I'll admit I'm not a huge Rattle fan. 
His best stuff has been experimental for me.

I don't care much for his Mahler but he does have 2 must have Mahler Recordings:
This Mahler 9 is I think the best modern reading.









His "Experimental" Mahler 10th is a must too.









His "Experimental" Bruckner 9 with 4th Movement is another must.









His Dvorak Tone Poems are excellent.









A few others that are very nice:
Szymanowski: Songs
Nielsen: Flute & Clarinet Concertos
Orff - Carmina Burana

His Shostakovich Symphonies 1 & 14 are also well done.


----------



## kv466

Man, I was just watching (now i'm brain-dead) some piano concerto somewhere, not even sure...and there was a very young Rattle conducting and I says to myself, "hey, that's Simon Rattle" and that's about all I can remember.

I actually like most of his stuff...one that comes to mind I don't like is his Emperor with Brendelfly.


----------



## Guest

I enjoyed Rattle for a while, but he has receded a bit for me. I will second some of the recordings already mentioned:

Mahler - Symphony No. 2 with CBSO on EMI - this was my favorite Mahler 2 for a while
Mahler - Symphony No. 9 with BP on EMI - this is still my favorite recording of the 9th
Mahler - Symphony No. 10 with BP on EMI - still my favorite "complete" recording of the 10th


----------



## DavidA

I heard a TV broadcast of Rattle conducting Beethoven's ninth symphony. I look forward to it in great anticipation when I saw it was on but when I heard it I ended up most disappointed.


----------



## tdc

I'm not the resident recording buff by any stretch, but that said I have heard a lot of Rattle recordings and from my experience they range from good to great. EMI has released a lot of bargain buy sets of certain composers that usually come in a box with around 4 cd's or more for a low cost. I have Rattle sets like this of Bartok, Szymanowski, Britten, and a multi-Russian composer set and the interpretations are all very good, the sound quality is good too, though on a couple of the discs the actual volume of the music is rather quiet, so I have to turn up my speakers louder than usual with these recordings. I'm impressed with the majority of what I hear by this conductor though, some of his Bartok and Ravel interpretations rank among my favorites.


----------



## joen_cph

Another vote for the Mahler 10th, both the Bournemouth SO & the BPO. I don´t recall any other highlights but haven´t really been searching for his recordings either.


----------



## Hausmusik

DrMike said:


> Mahler - Symphony No. 9 with BP on EMI - this is still my favorite recording of the 9th


I agree, Dr. Mike. I love this performance.


----------

